# Anne Rice back catalog Kindleized



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

So, I accidentally stumbled on someone here mentioning that they are reading "The Witching Hour" and I thought this news warranted a bigger announcement! Anne Rice's back catalog is finally on Kindle, including the Vampire Chronicles and the Mayfair Witches, as well as her historical novels like "Cry to Heaven." (The only title I think is missing is "The Mummy.")


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Excellent! Those books are big old dustcatchers on my bookshelf, I'd love to replace them with Kindle versions.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Did she ever write one after Taltos for the Mayfair witches?


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Labrynth said:


> Did she ever write one after Taltos for the Mayfair witches?


To be honest, I haven't read anything beyond "Taltos" in the series, though I enjoyed that installment much more than "Lasher." I think after "Taltos" Rice started merging Mayfair Witches and Vampire Chronicles, as the characters from the two series started interacting. Around that time I also stopped reading her Vampire Chronicles, so I don't know what happens!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I read a thread over on Amazon--she worked really hard to get those onto Kindle!!!  She had to renegotiate things with her publisher.  It took a long while; glad to see she succeeded.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

**Pretends she didn't see this thread. Backs out with Christmas fund still relatively whole.**


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> **Pretends she didn't see this thread. Backs out with Christmas fund still relatively whole.**


They're all well under $9.99 if that's any help!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I keep repeating to myself, "You have them all in hardbound.  You have them all in hardbound."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> **Pretends she didn't see this thread. Backs out with Christmas fund still relatively whole.**


Put 'em on your wishlist and point the folks who are inclined to give you a gift to the list. . . . .Kindle books ARE "giftable" now, after all!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Put 'em on your wishlist and point the folks who are inclined to give you a gift to the list. . . . .Kindle books ARE "giftable" now, after all!


Ann, you are *such* an enabler...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just doin' my job, ma'am. 

I did just send an email to my brother though -- he shares my Kindle account and I think he's an Anne Rice fan. . . . .I asked if he needed me to go purchase the backlist now that it's available. . . .


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

Yay! I was looking for the vampire chronicles online a few months ago and was disappointed that they weren't all available for Kindle. I'll have to put these on my Wish List. I have them all in mass market paperback but I'd rather read them on my kindle and give the DTBs to a friend/book drive.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

DYB said:


> To be honest, I haven't read anything beyond "Taltos" in the series, though I enjoyed that installment much more than "Lasher." I think after "Taltos" Rice started merging Mayfair Witches and Vampire Chronicles, as the characters from the two series started interacting. Around that time I also stopped reading her Vampire Chronicles, so I don't know what happens!


I never understood the hype with the Vampire Chronicles to be honest. I read up to Memnoch (Which was my fav) but never thought they were all that great. I did enjoy the Mayfair Witches for the most part, but then she seemed to drop them and I just couldn't care about Lestat at that point so I gave up.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Labrynth said:


> I never understood the hype with the Vampire Chronicles to be honest. I read up to Memnoch (Which was my fav) but never thought they were all that great. I did enjoy the Mayfair Witches for the most part, but then she seemed to drop them and I just couldn't care about Lestat at that point so I gave up.


Well, my feelings are mixed about the Vampire Chronicles. "Interview with the Vampire" remains by far my favorite. That has to do with the fact that Louis is my favorite character and I hate Lestat: so him being a villain works perfectly. However, once Rice decided to turn the tables and make Lestat her hero - she lost me quite a bit. I hate the


Spoiler



douchebag.


 "The Vampire Lestat" still works for me for the most part because of Lestat's back story, which is fascinating. But I usually skip over the parts of Lestat as a modern day rock star. I always found that very silly. "The Queen of the Damned" I enjoyed because it gives us the back story on Vampires in general. And "The Tale of the Body Thief" kind of brings everything full circle with Claudia's ghost making her peace with Lestat. Actualy, I always thought "Body Thief" would have been a better novel if Rice had written it about Louis: the Vampire who always complains about his existence is given a chance to be human again. What would he do? Reclaim his body or just keep the human one he has? Great ethical questions Rice could have delved into. But alas, she only had eyes for Lestat and there was no doubt about what he would do. I thought "Body Thief" should have been the end of the series. I did still read "Vampire Armand" (because Armand was my second favorite character) and "Memnoch the Devil," but then stopped. Very little of those last two books remains in my memory. Having said all this, I understand why people love Lestat. I just think he's an


Spoiler



___hole.



"The Witching Hour" I think is incredible. But Rice dropped the ball with "Lasher." I think I objected to it more than anything else on moral grounds, which is weird for me because I'm not generally judgmental at all. But somehow all that glorified incest between the two main characters just seemed super icky. I recall liking "Taltos" a lot more than "Lasher," but can't remember very much about it because I only read it that once when it first came out. I never read beyond because she stopped writing exclusively about the Mayfairs and started merging them with Vampires, and I wasn't reading about those by that point. So I just abandoned ship altogether. I am curious how things end if anyone's read all the way to the end of both series!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Put 'em on your wishlist and point the folks who are inclined to give you a gift to the list. . . . .Kindle books ARE "giftable" now, after all!


I can keep it even simpler -- the one person who'd be inclined, in my small circle of friends and loved ones, shares a Kindle account and a last name with me and so can bypass the gift option. Considering he's never purchased a Kindle book, what with his wife being a bookaholic who keeps him in books, it might be a nice experience for him.


----------



## sportourer1s (Oct 2, 2010)

What about those in her other guises?


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

sportourer1s said:


> What about those in her other guises?


I think her "Beauty" series has been available for a long time now.


----------



## sportourer1s (Oct 2, 2010)

The Beauty series is seriously off the wall!


----------



## RodGovers (Jun 7, 2010)

So frustrating that not all of them are available for non-US customers.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I've read a lot of hers, but having the whole line on Kindle will be handy.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

sportourer1s said:


> The Beauty series is seriously off the wall!


It's always handier to have your smut on your Kindle


----------



## Batgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm so excited to hear this!  These were some of the first books I looked for when I first got my Kindle a year and a half ago.  Here's hoping my family does the right thing and gives me Amazon gift cards for Christmas.


----------



## sportourer1s (Oct 2, 2010)

The Beauty series does take sexual imagination to new heights or is it depths


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

Thank you for posting this. I read the first couple books in the Vampire Chronicles and really enjoyed both the characters of Louis and Lestat in the early books. Lestat's backstory is especially compelling in _The Vampire Lestat_. And Rice has a talent for description that brings to life the gothic atmosphere I love--in her books, the setting becomes a character.

I tried the later books in the Vampire Chronicles but found that I didn't like the direction the character development took, so I never bought those in paperback. However, I definitely want to try _The Witching Hour _ based on the recs in this thread. Also a friend has been mentioning _Cry to Heaven _ for years and how much he loves it, so now I have the excuse of trying it because it's on Kindle!


----------



## sportourer1s (Oct 2, 2010)

Cry to Heaven is a good book though not for the faint hearted!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

purplepen79 said:


> Thank you for posting this. I read the first couple books in the Vampire Chronicles and really enjoyed both the characters of Louis and Lestat in the early books. Lestat's backstory is especially compelling in _The Vampire Lestat_. And Rice has a talent for description that brings to life the gothic atmosphere I love--in her books, the setting becomes a character.
> 
> I tried the later books in the Vampire Chronicles but found that I didn't like the direction the character development took, so I never bought those in paperback. However, I definitely want to try _The Witching Hour _ based on the recs in this thread. Also a friend has been mentioning _Cry to Heaven _ for years and how much he loves it, so now I have the excuse of trying it because it's on Kindle!


I agree with your assessment of Rice's very vivid power of description and the Vampire Chronicles as it progressed. I think she should have stopped with "The Tale of the Body Thief."

"The Witching Hour" is terrific; the latter novels in the series less so. And her two stand-alone historical (non horror) novels, "Cry to Heaven" and "The Feast of All Saints," are great, especially "Cry to Heaven" about castrati.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

DYB

Thanks for the rec of all the books, but especially "The Feast of All Saints." I'd heard the title before, but it hadn't particularly stuck out in my memory for some reason. Now it will--I was a history major, and I enjoy how Rice evokes the past in some of the vampire books--_The Vampire Lestat _ and _Interview with a Vampire_ particularly. It's not easy to bring the past to life--one writer can have all the facts right, and still miss the boat, whereas another writer may be factually inaccurate in spots but somehow capture the flavor of the period (or at least how I imagine the flavor of the period). I think this comes down to good character development and that hazy, devilishly tricky concept known as atmosphere/mood.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

ginaf20697 said:


> It's always handier to have your smut on your Kindle


Unless your mother has a kindle and shares your kindle account...I'll have to tell her they are Sci/fyi and she wouldn't enjoy them!

I loved her Vampire series. I will probably get them for my kindle so I can read them again.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

I'll definitely be getting the first three. Stopped reading them about half way through Tale of the Body Thief and lost all interest. Wonder why no Mummy for kindle? I thought it was really good also.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

MariaESchneider said:


> I read a thread over on Amazon--she worked really hard to get those onto Kindle!!! She had to renegotiate things with her publisher. It took a long while; glad to see she succeeded.


I'd like to read more about that and can't find anything on the net. Anyone have any links?


----------



## RodGovers (Jun 7, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> I'd like to read more about that and can't find anything on the net. Anyone have any links?


Here's a bit:

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_search_res_ti?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdMsgNo=3&cdPage=1&cdSort=oldest&cdThread=Tx279V0FYAINS1Y&cdMsgID=Mx1B6IVFI1XZNXU#Mx1B6IVFI1XZNXU

There's more on that forum if your search 'anne rice ebooks'. I've read a few pieces about her difficulty in get her ebooks published and it's strange it's not coming up on Google.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

derek alvah said:


> I'll definitely be getting the first three. Stopped reading them about half way through Tale of the Body Thief and lost all interest. Wonder why no Mummy for kindle? I thought it was really good also.


I loved Mummy, I hope they add it, its definitely on my list to add to my virtual book shelf!


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

purplepen79 said:


> I definitely want to try _The Witching Hour _ based on the recs in this thread. Also a friend has been mentioning _Cry to Heaven _ for years and how much he loves it, so now I have the excuse of trying it because it's on Kindle!


I'm looking forward to re-reading "The Witching Hour" and "Cry to Heaven" on my kindle. They're my favorite Anne Rice books. Read them both a very long time ago. Hoping they're as good as I remember.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm not seeing any available in my country.  I haven't read any of her books (and been told that's very wrong  ), so this would have been a good way to start. I really don't want to read a DTB.  

It's a little shocking how few "popular" books I've read.


----------

